# Isle of Mull



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm looking for information regarding the Isle of Mull. We are planning to visit Balamory/Tobermory for Easter.

Are there any sites on Mull? If not, where is best to stay. We are in the CC but with ferry routes etc, I'm not sure of best locations.

Dec.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Sorry can't help with sites, sail from Oban on Cal Mac ferries

http://www.calmac.co.uk/

and take a rain coat .... :wink: enjoy


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Some tips and links on this thread:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9166.html&highlight=mull

There's only one up by Tobermory, a couple near the ferry, one near Fionhport, wildcamping at Calgary beach and various other places.


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

start at North Ledaig {c/c listed} in Oban. This site looks across to Duart Castle on Mull [well worth a visit} ferry sails from Oban to Craignuir {site on left when you exit ferry} You must visit Iona{passenger ferry only from Mull} Alternative route from mull is different ferry to Lochaline then onto Corran ferry for Fort William{glen nevis site} Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's a recommendation in the January MMM for a site at Craignure, see:
http://www.shielingholidays.co.uk/


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Done Mull a couple of times and love the place. VERY scenic and peacefull.
Tobermory area gets a little bit busy with all the tourists on such small roads though it's definately worth a visit for the picture postcard look.
Depending on your 'van size, the mainland side of the island might be the better road to get to Tobermory. The ocean side of ther island has a VERY tight road, especially up in the northwest corner.
Personally, I prefer the southern half of the island as it's much quieter.
I want to take my 34ft RV to Fidden, just south of ffionaport where you can get the passenger ferry to Iona (again well worth a visit). The road across the bottom of the island towards the Iona ferry is quite small but has plenty of passing places. My advise would be, as you get off the ferry, pull into the first available parking area and wait for at least 15 minutes. Have a brew or something. That way, all the traffic, especially the tourist coaches to Iona can zoom off down the road and leave the driving peacefull for you. Watch out for fast drivers, both local and tourist. I'm convinced that every one thinks they're in the Mull rally as soon as they hit the island. Best thing is just pull in and let them get on with it. It's far less stressfull and once they've gone, you've got peace and quiet again.
Going back to the campsite at Fidden, its a CL type place but a bit bigger. All grass and needs care in wet weather but you can stop within inches (litterally) of the sea. I've actually seen a Yank RV on there in previous years and although tight to get to for such a large vehicle,it's well worth it. I've never been to such a peacefull place or one with such an atmosphere. There's also a portacabin loo block with hot showers which was spotless when I was there cyclecamping last year.
Dont expect to find lots of whitewashed cottages and quaint country pubs, at least not outside the main centres. There are only a few traditional cottages left and vitually no pubs in the middle of nowhere so take your own booze. Wild camping is still possible providing you use common sense and dont pull up at 3pm to sit at the end of someones drive!


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tourer64 went to mull last lovely place to tour we took the lochaline ferry plenty of wild sites one of our favorites lochbuie so peacefull and just the spot to give the dogs a long run another along side loch na keal south side just relax and take your time


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Mull again*

Mull has a wonderful atmosphere all of it's own but no towels for sale so be warned..LOL

I used a site just two or three miles outside Tobermory which was not child suitable as there is an unfenced burn forming one boundary. The site info though to be fair does say this explictily as I remember it.

The roads are one way with passing places and some hills are very steep both on the way up and on the way down. I was there to cycle so perhaps my impression was a bit more intense than the average MH'er but it is not the place to discover your brakes are dodgy.

There are very few places to get water so wild camping might be restricted on that basis alone. Anyway I am a firm believer in supporting the local economy and so chose to site camp.

I am sure that you will have a magical time and come away with lifetime memories, which after all is what it is all about.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shen yes we wild camped on mull basic facilites are avalible and we did support the local economy while we were there five days =£120.00 8O have just started to work out the cost of our 6 week tour of Scotland and it looks like it is in the FOUR figure range.When i have done so will post the cost. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Costs.*

I (putting on my Scottish hat here) rather think the costs of touring Scotland are pretty much the same as touring anywhere in the UK. Fuel does cost more in the remoter areas but it's supply and demand economics after all. I had the dubious pleasure of paying £1 a liter, actually £1.04 in Harris last year, but then I camped by that awesome beach for two days and thought it was worth every penny and a damn sight more.

If I may make a suggestion though as many people miss this one out, and that is to make a point of visiting Fort George by Inverness. There is a very good CC site at Culloden which is some 8 miles or so from the Fort. I took a friend there three weeks ago and she is still talking about it. Then she is interested in history which makes an odds of course.

I wish you all the best for a great trip and if I can supply you any info then please let me know.

Regards,

Shen


----------

